# New Feature: Members Photo Galleries



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 23, 2005)

Supporting members and above now have the ability to create their own online photo galleries. 

http://martialtalk.com/gallery

A link will be added to the tool bar shortly.


----------



## Gemini (Oct 23, 2005)

I bet you installed this just to see ma purty face!


----------



## dubljay (Oct 23, 2005)

Sweet stuff Bob!  I'll have to get some pictures together and add them.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2005)

I recognize some of those people!


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 23, 2005)

Cool deal!  I have added a few photos!


----------



## Loki (Oct 24, 2005)

Sweet! Thanks Bob.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 24, 2005)

lol...I have my goofy first tourney posted, too.


----------

